# Federal Premium 338 Lapua 250 Gr SMK Ammo



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Decided to go another route with a future build. I have one unopened case (200 rounds) of Federal Premium 250 gr. SMK 338 Lapua ammunition for sale. Not looking to separate.

$800 

Located in Cache Valley

Text 208 680 5531 for faster response


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

SOLD!


----------

